# My "other" passion



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 20, 2008)

Is my beadwork.

Here are some shirt strips I made to put on a jacket that I'll have made, once I harvest a few more deer to make it from.






Here's the strap I did 11 years ago for the TFS6.




















Here's a Lakota Star pattern I did about 12 years ago, not my best work, many beads broke because the needle was too thick.






Here's a bookmark I did for my wife for Christmas.





Here's a strap I just did for my Ibby 7, with my initials & the ss.org logo.





















& Here's the current project. Not sure where I'll use it, perhaps as an applique' for my acoustic strap, not sure.












I have others, just can't find them right now. I've given many away to relatives.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's some cool stuff man


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Make one with the sevenstring logo


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2008)

dude that strap rules


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks.

The one with my initials & the ss.org logo took about 30 hours to complete, with setup, beading, & tie-off.


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)

Those look awesome man. Nice work.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Make one with the sevenstring logo


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2008)

Those are absolutely awesome man. Do you ever sell your work? I'd loooove to have a strap like that.


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd love a black one with a nice UV green "Sevenstring.org" logo across it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 20, 2008)

Chris said:


> Those are absolutely awesome man. Do you ever sell your work? I'd loooove to have a strap like that.



I'd have to figure up a cost + labor. I've seen them go for quite expensive amounts & I am sometimes underconfident about charging similar prices.

I've seen imported, machine made beadwork sell for expensive amounts, & since mine is done by hand, it's gonna take some intention and planning to figure it out.

The part I hate doing is the actual sewing onto the strap, partly because it's hard, also because I can't make it look as clean compared to my actual beadwork.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in the process of acquiring estimates for sewing the beadwork onto various models of Levy's straps.

I'll start out with just a few patterns of availability, with limited options which I'll list later.

Once I have all my my costs together, then I can determine what a reasonable price should be.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2008)

that's fucking awesome work, man!


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

That's pretty good!


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, actually that ain't bad at all. I know I cannot do it well enough to save my life.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

